# HTML Zeile über dem Head Bereich



## Precog (12. Mai 2002)

Tach,

mit HTML kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus,
und deshalb wollte ich mal wissen, warum bei vielen
Sites der Anfang so aussieht:


----------



## Precog (12. Mai 2002)

*sorry*

sorry, 
bin aus versehen auf Abscicken gekommen 
also, weiß jemand, warum da jetzt so ne Zeile ist:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<!-- http://www. ... .de -->

und dann erst:

<html>
<head>
<title>...</title>
...

???
kann jemand für mich die beiden Zeilen auseinandernehmen,
und mir sagen wofür das steht??

Bitte,
victork


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Mai 2002)

steht im selfhtml.


----------

